# Newbie trying out aquascaping for 5 gallon nano



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I think you should go with the two rocks you have or just the stump.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

The wood looks nice; I like how it will stick out of the water. But the rocks don't really flow with it. Try messing around with it a little more before you fill it. Because if you try to fix if after it's filled, you end up with a horrible cloudy mess.

That's an interesting tank! What brand is it?


----------



## Jenhunter (Nov 6, 2010)

Or you could put the rocks at the wood's base and fill it in with plants. 

But separately, it makes the scape too disconnected IMO.

I love that piece of wood though!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Maybe turn the wood around? For me it seems awkward to have the largest protuberance of the wood to be in the foreground area. Also, maybe move the rocks abit farther away from the glass. You'll have more room to plant around it :biggrin: Then again, these are my opinions.

I agree with everyone, the wood looks great. Just don't cover the entire thing with javamoss. Since you're in Singapore, you should use a more exotic moss than just java moss. I've heard great things about Singapore's planted tank communities so yeah...


----------



## Cyriss (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for the comments and advice folks! Glad you like the wood! Had to dig around quite a bit to find something suitable that could fit into my tank! 

@Geniusdudekiran: It's an Ocean Free tank 17" x 7.5" with a curved front. 

@PinoyBoy: I tried shifting the wood as suggested but alas.. my tank is too narrow to accommodate other positions unless I saw off certain parts .. and my home saw is currently mia .. hah...

Didn't realise the original arrangement of the rocks did not flow that well. Appreciate the inputs! Tried to shift the rocks to blend in with the branches as advised, do you think it works better now?











Moving on, I'm cracking my head to figure out how to use up the empty space on the left, thinking of getting some variety of moss (as suggested by PinoyBoy) in those rock formats but I'm not too sure which would be suitable for 9W lighting and no co2? Any suggestions?


----------



## Jenhunter (Nov 6, 2010)

Ooh, that's much, much nicer!


----------



## Cyriss (Feb 15, 2009)

Jenhunter said:


> Ooh, that's much, much nicer!


Hey Jenhunter thanks for the comment!!  I was cracking my head on where I could put those rocks!

Btw has anyone tried using java moss to carpet the ground? Since it's quite a low light tank without co2, I don't think the usual carpeting plants would be able to survive in the environment.


----------



## Cyriss (Feb 15, 2009)

Decided to try to use java moss to carpet the tank, hopefully it won't become too messy!

Anyways, some random shots of the tank so far. It's meant to be viewable from the front and the back. I think I need more plants! Any suggestions on possible plants and plant placement?

Front view









Back view


----------



## Cyriss (Feb 15, 2009)

Quick update, the Java moss tied to the branches are turning brown ... not sure why, but the moss on the gravel is still nice and dark green. Is the light too much for it?

Notice some melting leaves from some other plants too *sad*

As this tank will eventually house my betta (who is in a hospital tank right now) it will also house RCS which are not as red. Here're some shots of the inhabitants who were added recently.









Got for the tank some Downoi  It's a really cute plant! Hope it will survive...









Closer look at one of the shrimps.


----------

